# Airbrush setup/Compressor



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

*Airbrush setup/Compressor*


View Advert


Due to the current lockdown I have taken up a new hobby of building model Cars , I am interested in buying an airbrush setup including small home Compressor . Thought I would try my luck here first to see if anyone has one they no longer use . Thanks for looking John




*Advertiser*

jsud2002



*Date*

27/04/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi john what type make of cars you building,might be a good idea i have a few to build up my self a Triumph TR7, and a Mazda MX5 mk1 i think i have a BMW somewhere but cannot remember the model number.I always put too much glue on and not very patient to hold small bits together good luck with your builds if there is a Boyes shop near you they used to sell them that's if they are open.my son lives near this shop but it is closed for the virus he says it's good to look round don't know if they do postal.

https://www.northeastmodelcentre.co.uk/


----------

